# hair shine?



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jan 27, 2008)

does anybody know any product that will make my hair shiny again? it is dry and damaged so it's just dull and i know theres no miracle formular to repair the damage but are there any products that can make it shine again to atleast make it look a bit healthier?

thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




x


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

your best bet is to use a shine spray on dry, styled hair...try not to use too much hairspray either, it seems to make hair dull...

depending on what colour your hair is, you could always change it (ie if it is blond and damaged, try something a bit darker in a semi permanent that would add some glossy shine...)

my hair was horribly damaged about two years ago from constant highlights and its finally healthy again, i started only shampooing 2-3x a week at most, wearing my hair up the rest of the time, do a good hair mask about once a week to add strength back in your hair as well. use gentle, sulphate free shampoos, and dont heat style too much.

try biolage shine spray, it was by far my favourite of all the ones i tried, it also seemed to work to protect my hair from my flatiron. one last thing, even if you are trying to grow your hair, make sure you get regular trims to keep it healthy! good luck


----------



## lainz (Jan 27, 2008)

try using biosilk before heat styling. it worked wonders on my hair and leaves it soft foreverrrr. just be careful to not use too much or else your hair will become very greasy.


----------



## gatsby (Jan 27, 2008)

Pop some vitamin A tablets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hair is limp and dull (due to years of highlights and *gulp* less than stellar nutrition) and whenever I don't have time to eat properly I take loads of Vitamin A. Helps with skin too.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_try using biosilk before heat styling. it worked wonders on my hair and leaves it soft foreverrrr. just be careful to not use too much or else your hair will become very greasy._

 

thanks, i live in the UK though, i don't think we have Biosilk over here?
x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_your best bet is to use a shine spray on dry, styled hair...try not to use too much hairspray either, it seems to make hair dull...

depending on what colour your hair is, you could always change it (ie if it is blond and damaged, try something a bit darker in a semi permanent that would add some glossy shine...)

my hair was horribly damaged about two years ago from constant highlights and its finally healthy again, i started only shampooing 2-3x a week at most, wearing my hair up the rest of the time, do a good hair mask about once a week to add strength back in your hair as well. use gentle, sulphate free shampoos, and dont heat style too much.

try biolage shine spray, it was by far my favourite of all the ones i tried, it also seemed to work to protect my hair from my flatiron. one last thing, even if you are trying to grow your hair, make sure you get regular trims to keep it healthy! good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks, what good hair mask would you reccommend? ive tried everything and i currently deep condition and use treatments but noithing works x


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

I swear by kerastase oleo relax serum!

good luck


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 29, 2008)

Hot olive oil rubbed into the sclap and hair. Should fix you up in no time. You can add lemon juice as well if you want.


----------



## lainz (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_thanks, i live in the UK though, i don't think we have Biosilk over here?
x_

 
awww lame!!!! well if you ever happen to come across ANY biosilk...be it the serum or the shampoo/conditioner, dont hesitate to get it!!!


----------



## adela88 (Jan 29, 2008)

i really recoment : tigi, thers a catwalk shine spray which is good but you only need to use a tiiny bit.its really really good for dull looking thick, short hair.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi im in the uk too i have blonde highlighted hair and my hair takes a right bashing! i use tigi oatmeal and honey shampoo and condiitoner and they really make my hair more soft, i also use Redkens all soft treatment once a week. John freida have an amazing product called colour glaze( i think) they have it in blonde and brunette but i bought the clear one and it acts like a glaze to make your haie shiny! you put it on after shampooing leave it on and rinse it out and have amazing shiny hair. Its only 6.99 in superdrug just now!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 29, 2008)

Philip Kingsley Elastisizer - Expensive (available online at HQHair and Amazon) but oh so worth it.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Philip Kingsley Elastisizer - Expensive (available online at HQHair and Amazon) but oh so worth it._

 
Also available on the UK QVC as well. they sell all sorts of cool things.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_thanks, what good hair mask would you reccommend? ive tried everything and i currently deep condition and use treatments but noithing works x_

 
i was using one by AG, right now i am using Icon Inner Home (not sure where you can get it...its at some salons near where I live). I've also tried Ojon and I really liked that one, aside from the smell


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

I have blonde hair that has been highlighted within an inch of its life. I use Aquage Beyond Shine on the ends. Spray it about 10 inches from your head and it seriously looks healthy and non-greasy (which is hard for me because my hair is SUPER fine).


----------



## mello (Jan 31, 2008)

I just use Got2b Dazzling (which is a shine spray) on my hair when it's damp. Works great, and it's pretty cheap, too.
Not too sure if it's any good for extremely damaged hair, as it contains alcohol. No idea if all shine sprays are like that, though.


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 2, 2008)

Fekkai Glossing Cream!


----------



## adela88 (Apr 20, 2008)

update:
I bought redken pure gold (its a treatment for golden blonde hair) but its conditioned my badly heat damaged hair and made it shine
its 13 pounds in the uk (probably cheaper in the US) but its worth it


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baroquely* 

 
_I have blonde hair that has been highlighted within an inch of its life. I use Aquage Beyond Shine on the ends. Spray it about 10 inches from your head and it seriously looks healthy and non-greasy (which is hard for me because my hair is SUPER fine)._

 
Finally! Someone here who uses Aquage. Beyond Shine is a great shine spray...not greasy, really works, its just a great product.

But why don't you try getting a clear gloss at a salon? Its not damaging, but it'll make your hair shiny and healthy looking. They aren't expensive either.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 21, 2008)

Use Loreal Intensive care shampoo & conditioner (you can only get this @ salons, the containers are yellow)
Also, add a drop of caster oil in your conditioner. 1X a week put caster oil in your hair, sleep with it in w/a shower cap. the next morning, use a light shampoo & conditioner.

I swear by this. If you knew all the things I have done to my hair & you saw my hair. You would die. My colorist doesn't get it either how my hair stays so healthy. I told her what I do & now she does it also. 
Let me know how this helps.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been taking Biotin and Fish Oil supplements to help keep my hair healthy.  I also use Alterna Caviar Rapid Repair Spray (in a purple can) almost daily (it smells like grape dimetapp!!).  For an extra shine boost I use Alterna Hemp Shine Spray (in an orange can - this one smells like oranges...see a pattern?).  I love these two...my hair looks healthy and I rarely get split ends.


----------



## burtnyks (Apr 25, 2008)

I got a product from my salon called Kemon Liding Defrizz Masque.  My stylist gave me this and mixed in some toner to keep my color.  Everytime I use it, I look like I just stepped out of the salon.  My hair looks soooo shiny.  It's hard to find in the US, so I don't know if you can find it in the UK.  It looks like the company is affiliated with CHI and based out of Singapore.  Here is a link:  Kemon Liding Professional Salon And Retail Hair Care Products : Featured on B2B-NOW.com


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 25, 2008)

I recently bought a shine serum by got 2 be.  It has mica particles in it and it really makes your hair shine.  It smells good too.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Use Loreal Intensive care shampoo & conditioner (you can only get this @ salons, the containers are yellow)
Also, add a drop of caster oil in your conditioner. 1X a week put caster oil in your hair, sleep with it in w/a shower cap. the next morning, use a light shampoo & conditioner.

I swear by this. If you knew all the things I have done to my hair & you saw my hair. You would die. My colorist doesn't get it either how my hair stays so healthy. I told her what I do & now she does it also. 
Let me know how this helps._

 
do you mean the intensive repair shampoo?  this one?
http://www.lookfantastic.com/hair/loreal-professionnel/serie-expert/intense-repair/l'oreal-professionnel-serie-expert-intense-repair-shampoo-250ml.html
because i can't find anything thats called intensive care. Thanks for your tip im definetly going to try it, ive tried everything else and my hair is just like straw, so damaged from straightening and dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 really getting me down now! How does the caster oil work then? and i will let you know when i have tried it! thankssssss
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burtnyks* 

 
_I got a product from my salon called Kemon Liding Defrizz Masque. My stylist gave me this and mixed in some toner to keep my color. Everytime I use it, I look like I just stepped out of the salon. My hair looks soooo shiny. It's hard to find in the US, so I don't know if you can find it in the UK. It looks like the company is affiliated with CHI and based out of Singapore. Here is a link: Kemon Liding Professional Salon And Retail Hair Care Products : Featured on B2B-NOW.com_

 
Thankyou! i will have to look into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i doesn't look like ill be able to get it in the UK though, the websites kinda confusin lol but i won't give up! 
xxxx


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_do you mean the intensive repair shampoo? this one?
http://www.lookfantastic.com/hair/loreal-professionnel/serie-expert/intense-repair/l'oreal-professionnel-serie-expert-intense-repair-shampoo-250ml.html
because i can't find anything thats called intensive care. Thanks for your tip im definetly going to try it, ive tried everything else and my hair is just like straw, so damaged from straightening and dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really getting me down now! How does the caster oil work then? and i will let you know when i have tried it! thankssssss
xxxxxxxxxxxxx_

 
Yes, the intensive repair shampoo. You can add a drop of caster oil to your conditioner.
You can also sleep with the conditioner in your hair w/ the caster oil w/ a showercap on. The next day your hair is so soft.
Let me know how this helps. 
Iv'e been bleaching my hair for 8-10 years. I recently went back to a brunette. I also flat iron my hair as well.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Yes, the intensive repair shampoo. You can add a drop of caster oil to your conditioner.
You can also sleep with the conditioner in your hair w/ the caster oil w/ a showercap on. The next day your hair is so soft.
Let me know how this helps. 
Iv'e been bleaching my hair for 8-10 years. I recently went back to a brunette. I also flat iron my hair as well._

 

ooh thankyouu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i read some reviews on it on the internet and it sounds perfect. Im going to try and get a salon size bottle of it because if it works i will stock up on it lol i'll do anything to get my hair nice and shiny and healthy again! im going to start a thread on it to see what others think of it aswell. should be up in a min. Thanks for your helpp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 25, 2008)

a clarifying shampoo will help. Your hair might be dull because of all the extra oil you have on your scalp or from product build up. a clarifying shampoo will clean your hair throughly leaving it with its natural shine.

 i use pantine pro v but there are a lot of brands that have a clarifying shampoo out there.

hope this helps =)


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchristyy* 

 
_a clarifying shampoo will help. Your hair might be dull because of all the extra oil you have on your scalp or from product build up. a clarifying shampoo will clean your hair throughly leaving it with its natural shine.

i use pantine pro v but there are a lot of brands that have a clarifying shampoo out there.

hope this helps =)_

 
ooh thankyou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are all panten Pro V shampoos clarifying ones? because i have used the sleek and straight in the past and it made no difference
x x


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_ooh thankyou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are all panten Pro V shampoos clarifying ones? because i have used the sleek and straight in the past and it made no difference
x x_

 
no you have to get the one that says clarifying on it or else its just regular shampoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you only need to use it maybe every 4 days or so to get rid of the buildup on your head. you can use it everyday but it may dry out your hair but you should try it!


----------



## L'Ida (Apr 29, 2008)

Your hair might be dull from the silicone build-up. At first, silicone makes your hair so shiny, but the effect wears off as it starts to build up. It makes hair greasy too. Almost every shampoo out there contains silicone, so look for a clarifying shampoo without silicone. Use it once a week. I use Ginger Anti-Dandruff Shampoo from The Body Shop...it's good for my scalp and it doesn't contain silicone.

I have very long shiny highlighted hair, and I don't use conditioner. I shampoo 2-3 times a week, and I only use masques. My hair stylist loves my hair


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L'Ida* 

 
_Your hair might be dull from the silicone build-up. At first, silicone makes your hair so shiny, but the effect wears off as it starts to build up. It makes hair greasy too. Almost every shampoo out there contains silicone, so look for a clarifying shampoo without silicone. Use it once a week. I use Ginger Anti-Dandruff Shampoo from The Body Shop...it's good for my scalp and it doesn't contain silicone.

I have very long shiny highlighted hair, and I don't use conditioner. I shampoo 2-3 times a week, and I only use masques. My hair stylist loves my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
will definetly give it a go! thankyou so muchh
x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchristyy* 

 
_no you have to get the one that says clarifying on it or else its just regular shampoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you only need to use it maybe every 4 days or so to get rid of the buildup on your head. you can use it everyday but it may dry out your hair but you should try it!_

 
oh oki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks, yep ill give it a go its worth a try!
thanks v.muchh
x


----------



## luvsic (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I have problems with shine for my hair too - it is pretty thick and course and tends to get frizzy. I'll be looking out for these products! thanks!!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (May 14, 2008)

i have crazy frizzy wavy thick hair! i mean like if i were to not put the things i do in my hair it would be like poof!!! its horrible! this is what i do to my hair to make myself have the softest hair in the land! lol i always wash my hair (i really dont think it matters to much what shampoo you use but i use Matirx Biolage) and i put conditioner in it i use the Tigi S-Factor serious conditioner So then after i get out i have to use my detangeler its just some kid brand stuff lol and i put some garnier fructis leave in conditioner on my ends and some S-factor leave in conditioner and it does all this stuff and then i top it off with some Super skinny seurum by i think paul mitchell i dont know but it smells sooo good! but i let my hair air dry the blow dryer doesnt help me at all!! so then when i want to get it straight i get the chi iron guard spray it all over i part it in sections  then put the chi silk infusion (just a little very very little!) and i use my chi and while my hair is still hot i throw some chi keratin mist in it and bam! its super soft!!! sometime i put some bed head after party but not all the time either that or some more super skinny stuff! but my system works awesome for me! lol and its taken me a long time to figure it out!! i really hope this helps!!!! 

and for a curling iron the only one that has worked for me is this really cheap one its conair ceramic satin finish i got at target! and i have tried alot of things! but thats just what worked for me! oh and with a load of chi hair spray!! HTH!!!!!!


----------



## luvsic (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoConutNwuT* 

 
_i have crazy frizzy wavy thick hair! i mean like if i were to not put the things i do in my hair it would be like poof!!! its horrible! this is what i do to my hair to make myself have the softest hair in the land! lol i always wash my hair (i really dont think it matters to much what shampoo you use but i use Matirx Biolage) and i put conditioner in it i use the Tigi S-Factor serious conditioner So then after i get out i have to use my detangeler its just some kid brand stuff lol and i put some garnier fructis leave in conditioner on my ends and some S-factor leave in conditioner and it does all this stuff and then i top it off with some Super skinny seurum by i think paul mitchell i dont know but it smells sooo good! but i let my hair air dry the blow dryer doesnt help me at all!! so then when i want to get it straight i get the chi iron guard spray it all over i part it in sections  then put the chi silk infusion (just a little very very little!) and i use my chi and while my hair is still hot i throw some chi keratin mist in it and bam! its super soft!!! sometime i put some bed head after party but not all the time either that or some more super skinny stuff! but my system works awesome for me! lol and its taken me a long time to figure it out!! i really hope this helps!!!! 

and for a curling iron the only one that has worked for me is this really cheap one its conair ceramic satin finish i got at target! and i have tried alot of things! but thats just what worked for me! oh and with a load of chi hair spray!! HTH!!!!!!_

 

WOW that sounds like quite a process. But I am def. willing to try that out lol because my hair is really nasty when I don't work on it. Where can I get the Chi silk infuson or the mist? I really have to start experimenting with this stuff to get it right...

I was looking for a new curling iron! Are you sure this one is the best?? I am going to try it out, it seems cheap, but it also seems way too good to be true. We shall see


----------



## CoConutNwuT (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_WOW that sounds like quite a process. But I am def. willing to try that out lol because my hair is really nasty when I don't work on it. Where can I get the Chi silk infuson or the mist? I really have to start experimenting with this stuff to get it right...

I was looking for a new curling iron! Are you sure this one is the best?? I am going to try it out, it seems cheap, but it also seems way too good to be true. We shall see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i got my chi silk infusion at ulta and the chi iron gaurd and mist at my local CVS but if you dont have one of those around ulta sells it too or you can also get it online! 

that curling iron works best on my hair! i have nooo idea why! i ended up playin with my hair at a friends and thats how i found it worked for me!! i was amazed since nothing would curl my hair right!!! you might want to try it out if not you can always return it if it doesnt work out! 

but here is this site and ppl write reviews about all sorts of hair stuff!! maybe it can help you figure out what can help your hair!!! i love my system though lol works great for me!

Folica: Hair Care Skin Care & Beauty Product Reviews


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (May 14, 2008)

thanks for all your recs girlssss, i tried the loreal professionelle intensive repair shampoo and conditioner and it is great and works wonders i love it, i also have the paul mitchell super skinny serum and i loveeee the apple smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hair is so much more manageable and shiny its unbelievable.. i wash my hair with the loreal intensive repair shampoo leave that in 2 or 3 mins then wash it out, put the conditioner on and leave that in about 5 mins and once i get out i blow dry it with the hairdryer facing down to flatten the fly aways , put some serum in and straighten and its in fabulous condition compared to the condition it was in previously! i used to have loads of products that i used but now i only have 3 and they work great! xxxx


----------

